
DHS: 'Pre-crime' detector shows promise - nickb
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/shortsharpscience/2008/09/precrime-detector-is-showing-p.html
======
jrockway
Not sure how any of this will help anything.

Let's think about 9/11. Say a hijacker's mood was detected to be "will cause a
disturbance". Well, now they have to prove it. He isn't carrying anything
illegal, he has a valid visa, etc., etc.

------
mwerty
> Some subjects were told to act shifty, be evasive, deceptive and hostile.

How do they know they are not catching on to fake aggression as opposed to
real aggression?

